# Beetles' Day Out!



## orionmystery (Dec 13, 2011)

Two beetles....not going anywhere 

Beetle A: hey..wanna go for a walk?
Beetle B: yeah, sure! Let's go!
Beetle A: ok, you go first.
Beetle B: no, you first.
Beetle A: no, you first.

Darkling beetle Tenebrionidae?


























ground beetle, Carabidae


----------



## BastiaanImages (Dec 13, 2011)

Very nice macros. I love the reflecting rainbow colours on the shields!


----------



## orionmystery (Dec 13, 2011)

BastiaanImages said:


> Very nice macros. I love the reflecting rainbow colours on the shields!



Thanks BastiaanImages. Yes, they are very reflective.


----------

